# Energy bars



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Need a chef. I have made Dog Energy bars- I know I probably went heavy on the liver because I "eyed" the amount instead of weighing it. But the bars slowly loose texture after they unfreeze- Which isn't terrible because you take them out of the freezer in the morning and put them in you vest- By the time you feed one to the dogs they are just thawing out anyway. But is there something I could add that would bind them together better. The dogs love them and they seem to work

Here are the ingredients.
*Ingredients *
2 cups of raw rice
6 cups of water
1/2 pound ground pork liver
1/4 cup honey
1 dog food can of bacon fat
6 eggs
1 1/2 cups maltodextrin


----------

